# Kacey Musgraves personality type



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello guru's, 

Any idea what her type may be?
















I feel weird perving into her life, but I just want to know :smile:


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't know her from outside these videos, but she seems like an ESFP or an ISFP of sorts.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Krayfish said:


> I don't know her from outside these videos, but she seems like an ESFP or an ISFP of sorts.


Or ISFJ :blushed:nthego:


----------

